# Vans Infuse 2014 Snowboard boots



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Amazing where technology is headed in every aspect of the sport...these boots sound incredible! Definitely happens to be one item I'm in the market for as I purchased my Boots a 1/2" to small...fine on the slopes..miserable walking on the mountain! Thanks for the information Wiredsports!:thumbsup:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

These look awesome. Anyone know what bindings work best with vans or indeed don't work too good?


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. They look really nice. I never really paid much attention to Vans boots. I'm really impressed with their tech. It seems pretty well thought out.

Aside from the colorway, how are they different from this season's model?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

These look sick


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup. Vans has been building snowboard boots for 20 years and remains one of the most committed brands in advancing tech. They were the first brand to introduce BOA to snowboarding in a tight partnership with BOA and although primarily cosmetic, this boot has a custom designed BOA knob that is new for 2014. The new Slide Guide for the Hybrid Boa system that you see in this boot is also new for 2014 and allows you to slide and focus instep pressure anywhere along your instep - Rad!.

In terms of Committment to tech, Vans produces 5 unique BOA systems, 4 Liners, and 4 footbeds.

Here are some detail shots:

This shot shows a lot of cool stuff, Slide Guide, Custom BOA Knob, triple stitching, Recco Avalanche inclusion.










Closeup of the waterproof, breathable one way moisture escape valves.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got to check this out next year. Seems legit.

32/Vans/DC. Wide enough to fit my wide feets. All too roomy for my low volume skinny foot and ankle/heel. The only thing I've found that keeps my heel in place, is when there is a Boa at the ankle. K2 Maysis (but was too narrow and hurt my foot). Was Also thinking of the DC Cinch. But these look pretty bad ass with the adjustable ankle wraps as well.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so getting a pair of these bad boys. They have everything I need in a boot. I second the previous question about what bindings they work well with or don't work with??


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

that1guy said:


> I am so getting a pair of these bad boys. They have everything I need in a boot. I second the previous question about what bindings they work well with or don't work with??


First hand I can vouch for the current season model in Rome Targas, 390 Boss, 390, Flux TT30, Flux RK 30. They have burly external hardware that tends to wear on rear entry bindings (Flow, Gnu).


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I know you weren't able to try them on, but do you know what the fit is like (i.e., wide feet/narrow ankles, narrow feet/narrow ankles, etc.)?

Does Vans have footprint reduction?

Does anyone know how well the instep boa holds down the heel compared to K2 condo system?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

smerdyakov said:


> Thanks for all the info. I know you weren't able to try them on, but do you know what the fit is like (i.e., wide feet/narrow ankles, narrow feet/narrow ankles, etc.)?
> 
> Does Vans have footprint reduction?
> 
> Does anyone know how well the instep boa holds down the heel compared to K2 condo system?


Luke put them on and said, and I quote, "Holy Shit".


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Luke put them on and said, and I quote, "Holy Shit".


Yeah. I tend to say that too when I put on my snowboard boots ... and after ride them for awhile.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

any idea of possible price range on these ??


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

TheTurk said:


> any idea of possible price range on these ??


MSRP is $369.00


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

so when can i look forward to these being released???!!! I looked high and low every where for the 2013 infusions but no where had my size anymore :dizzy:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

j1nftw1n said:


> so when can i look forward to these being released???!!! I looked high and low every where for the 2013 infusions but no where had my size anymore :dizzy:


Late August Early Sept 2013.

Stoked!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i have a pair of this years Vans Revere boots that im selling now actually..theyre AMAZING boots, ive never felt the kind of support and comfort in any other boot, but sadly theyre just slightly too narrow on the arch for my unbelievably wide feet. bummer too, i have a pair of the limited edition ones for the team riders..only 165 pairs made.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Apologies for the delay. Here is the vid.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

What up Wired! Been a while.

Wish I had seen your post before I put mine up, I had a question:

So my boa system on my K2 Maysis broke so obviously I need a new pair. Vans Infuse caught my eye. Only problem is I saw their flex was pretty low, and I remember reading Jed's article:

"Personally I find really soft boots to be junk because they break down too fast. Too soft doesn’t give you support and you have to replace them earlier because they’ll turn to mush quickly, but I guess if some people like super soft boots and don’t mind having to replace them quicker then that’s their choice.

Stiff boots all get more and more flexible as they wear down, so a stiff boot can actually end up with the same stiffness as a soft boot if you use them long enough. Personally I tend to stick to mid stiff and up when it comes to buying boots, but that’s my preference."

I don't have the funds to constantly replace my boots. Anyone have any remarks regarding this to help with my worry about my boots breaking down, or any experience with the Vans Infuse life quality?


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

How does this boot compared to the Andreas Wiig (Was planning to buy this for next year)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Soft materials in all boots do tend to break in / break down over time whether the bot itself is soft or stiff. Boots that do not manage flex well (articulating cuffs, flex zones, smart seams, etc) wear out more quickly. This boot is extremely high quality and well designed. It has the feel of an ultra durable, pro-level product that will wear like a work boot. It has definitely been designed for riders that get their days in. That being said, you never really know about how the final production model will hold up in any boot model until you have a season in.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Soft materials in all boots do tend to break in / break down over time whether the bot itself is soft or stiff. Boots that do not manage flex well (articulating cuffs, flex zones, smart seams, etc) wear out more quickly. This boot is extremely high quality and well designed. It has the feel of an ultra durable, pro-level product that will wear like a work boot. It has definitely been designed for riders that get their days in. That being said, you never really know about how the final production model will hold up in any boot model until you have a season in.


Cool, perfect answer. In your opinion, are the '13 models just as durable of quality? I found a pretty sweet deal, and I like that brown leather


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> Cool, perfect answer. In your opinion, are the '13 models just as durable of quality? I found a pretty sweet deal, and I like that brown leather


Yes. The 2013 was great as well. The advanments for next year are noteworthy but if you have a great deal....


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. The 2013 was great as well. The advanments for next year are noteworthy but if you have a great deal....


Thanks bud, Yeah I found some for $180 and these retail at $379 or something like that right? . Btw that bag has been great!


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

How does this boot compared to the Andreas Wiig (Was planning to buy this for next year)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> Thanks bud, Yeah I found some for $180 and these retail at $379 or something like that right? . Btw that bag has been great!


That is a very good deal. STOKED!


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm really confused on this vs the Andreas Wiig - they both have the heel cup pulling back mechanic but the Wiig uses laces and the Infuse uses Boa? Any other diff? Which is more comfy?


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> Thanks bud, Yeah I found some for $180 and these retail at $379 or something like that right? . Btw that bag has been great!


Where did you get that deal?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Board Gadget said:


> Where did you get that deal?


I'm a geartrade.com stalker. I pick up on backcountry's new returned items that they can't resell =D


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## dfischer (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone? Andread Wiig vs Infuse? Lol.


----------



## Krahdmirr (Oct 29, 2012)

Can the Infuse boot be used with a winged highback?

I heard that the BOA dial could get in the way of a winged HB.

Specifically, I'm looking at using these with the Flux DS binding.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmmmm. It looks like there will be enough room between the wing and the nob but it might be close and will likely depend on product size and setup as well. I will do a little testing when the Vans boots arrive.


----------



## andrew1966 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Vans Infuse BOA problem*

my BOA cable has jammed. The dial will wind the cable tight but won't release even when disengaged. Does anyone have an idea how the dial can be removed... It doesn't follow the regular BOA system, meaning there is no screw or lever? I've visited the BOA site but didn't see a BOA that matches the Vans Infuse. Please Help.

Best
Andrew


----------



## andrew1966 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for your advice SG. The problem is the BOA doesn't have a screw in it or a lever at the side to release the dial. That's what's weird about it. I've looked at the BOA technologies site but there are no PDF tutorials of the Vans Infuse Dial to follow. Any thoughts? Again thanks.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

You have the ones with the dial that say Vans and are flat no hole with like the lil Vans wave on them right? These are H3 boas and in order to get to the dial opener spot you need to pop open the dial now on the rim of dial where it is sewed into the boots look for a "shiny" spot on the matte rim about .3 inch long and a sliver wide behind/under (you may have to push down on fabric to access) there is a depression--this is a slot to put in key or knife or whatever and then you rotate housing not dial clockwise to release. My Vans Ferra have this for the hybrid BOA closure. 

Try this as well: Google H3 BOA and go to BOA website and watch the video. 
http://www.boatechnology.com/repair-center/h3.html


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I did not have to remove the cover, the whole dial piece should come off as a unit.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I just fucked up my Infuses this weekend, boa dial included. Same thing happened except mine popped out first when i hit something in the park. I popped it back in and it wouldn't unwind. No screw driver needed, grab the base, push in and turn it right then it will be able to pull out. Same thing happened, when I put it back in the first time the cable crossed itself and wouldn't unwind. Just re adjust the wires and pop it back in, turn to the left and bam. Now I just need to warranty a snapped lace loop........::finger1:


----------

